# Netgear WG511 - Kein Internet



## CobraX (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Netgear WGR614 Acces Point. Der funktioniert auch Prima mit  meinem Samsung X10 Centrino, sowohl auf XP als auch auf Linux. Aber jetzt wollte ich ein Acer TravelMate C100 (Windows XP Tablet PC Edition) mit Hilfe  der Netgear PCMCIA Karte  WG511 ins Netzwerk einbinden.  Als Treiber benutze ich die auf der CD mitgelieferten inklusive Konfigurationsprogramm. Nachdem ich alles eingestellt hab funktioniert auch das internet Netzwerk ohne Probleme, heißt ich habe Zugriff auf alle anderen Rechner im Netz, kann Daten hin und her schieben und was noch alles dazugehört. Aber eine Verbindung ins Internet bekomme ich nicht. Das sollte eigentlich von selbst da sein, ohne weitere Einstellungen.  Sozusagen Plug&Play.

Hier mal eine Erklärung meines Netzwerkaufbaus:

DSL-Modem-->D-Link Router --> Switch(oder Hub, k.A.) --> Netgear Wireless Router (nur als Acces Point genutzt) --> Wireless Geräte

Mit dem Centrino Gerät klappt das wunderbar. Auch mein Desktop der per Kabel am Netgear WGR614 läuft funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur eben das TravelMate zickt. Warum zwei Router im Netz sind: am ersten Switch hängt noch ein weiterer PC, währe davor kein Router, hätte nur der Internet.  Der Acces Point kann das nicht machen, da sonst seine Signalstärke da wo er gebraucht wird zu gering ist.


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

Hmm nur mal so eine Frage, kann man diese PCMCIA Karte irgendwie AKtivieren?
Kenne mich damit nicht sehr gut aus daher frage ich mal zur sicherheit nach.


----------



## CobraX (3. Juli 2004)

Hm? Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht ganz was Du meinst. Unter Windows läuft die Karte von selbst an, nachdem man die Treiber installiert hat. Sie funktioniert ja auch LAN mäßig einwandfrei. Aber unter Windows schaltet sie sich beim einstecken automatisch ein. 

Ich bin gerade dabei Windows neu zu installieren, da ich glaube, dass da irgend etwas nicht stimmt. Ich poste wenn ich fertig bin.

Nachtrag Nr 1:

Die neu-Installation hat nichts gebracht. Der ACer läuft jetzt aber trotzdem, nach dem ich einige Veränderungen an IP Einstellungen vorgenommen habe. Es gab da einen Konflikt zwichen DHCP Server (der W-LAN Acces Point) und dem DNS Server (dem Router). Beide vergaben IP's im selben Gebiet. Die Rechner greifen auf den DNS Server zu, mit IP's die der vergeben sollte, aber die er nicht vergeben hat und die ggf. auch noch mit anderen IP's in seinem Zuständigkeitsgebiet übereinstimmen --> Daraus folgt Verwirrung. Soweit meine Theorie. 

Das Problem: Irgendwie wurde mein X10 jetzt aus dem Internet (nicht aus dem Netzwerk) geschmissen. Sowohl unter Linux (Da bekommt er noch eine IP vom DHCP) als auch unter Windows. (Da verbindet er zwar in das W-LAN, lässt sich aber einfach keine IP vom DHCP zuweisen). Mein Desktop auch zeitweilig. Die Symptome sind immer die gleichen: Netzwerk intern funktioniert, Internet nicht) 

Was ist da bloß los? Ich hoffe ich krieg das wieder zum laufen.  :  Ich verbring meine Zeit im Moment echt nur noch mit dem W-LAN!


----------

